# BREAKING - Quadriplegic Man Serving 10 Days in Jail for Minor Possesion DIES in Jail



## jackband1t (Jun 8, 2007)

This is incredible, when will the senselessness end? 

http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6282


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2007)

My god, that is insane. The judge was heartless. The man (keep in mind paralyzed from the neck down all get into that one in a sec) went to jail because he said it made him feel better.

ok 2. neck down huh, then how does that man "possess" anything without someone supplying it for him. Notice the dude did not rat out his source so good for him. Also how do you jail a guy like that. Neck down....he is completely harmless to society. I thought criminals harmed society. It's bullcrap.

The judge should be reprimanded along with the entire jail staff. They should plead to manslaughter.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2007)

Such a tragedy.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 8, 2007)

That's a very sad story. The law is the law and has no place for morals and common decency.

Love to meet that judge somewhere isolated and dark !


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2007)

*My bro came across that the other day and i about fell out of my wheelchair when i read it.   They need to toss that freaking judge in jail next.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 10, 2007)

This is another example of the Judicial system gone mad.

Ranting, frothing idiots like that Judge should be put in prison themselves.

What he did was nothing short of murder in the first degree.

He knew the risks to the mans health and yet he did it anyway. The makes it premeditated murder.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 10, 2007)

"Though prosecutors had recommended probation, the judge in the case ordered Magbie to serve jail time" what the was he thinking? i mean, come on 10 days, i bet he didnt even have an 1/8. and like mutt says, someone would have to supply him and he didnt rat on them, thats top man. i mean he cant do anything really, yet he uses his freedom of choice (pretty much his only ability) to smoke pot.

THIS MAN NEEDS TO BE SHOWN THAT IN SOME CASES, PROSICUTION FOR USE OF MARIJUANA CAN BE MORE HARMFUL THAN THE DRUG ITSELF.
THIS MAN WANTS LIFE, OR EVEN BETTER 'DEATH'.

AN EYE FOR AN EYE, A DEATH FOR A DEATH.


----------



## cloud (Jun 10, 2007)

and peeple feel sorry for paris hilton...peace


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 10, 2007)

I just finished reading the articles. God I could drop a tear over this. How does this stuff happen ?, and I hope to God that the judge and the rest of that messed up system pay through their collective noses. Personally I think that judge should do time for this senseless act, as it is obvious that he is a power happy incompitant. I understand Law, but the law was designed to serve us as a protector, but I guess the saying is true, "absolute power corrups absolutely". Sorry for going off friends, but I don't handle silly stuff very well, I'm too old for that, makes me want to go and spend time with Stoney and a lot of the others here, just to get my head right again.

smoke in peace my friends
KingKahuuna


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 10, 2007)

Since what he deserves can't legally be done to them, the judge & jailer need to have the !*@!! sued out of their sorry asses. I saw a case like this in AZ several years back, guy in wheelchair in bar gets in argument, cops search, small amt, jailed IN STRESS POSITION for arguing, gets infections and goes through hell for years- they had to pay the big $, not that that makes it OK, but it's all we have right now.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 10, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHH CANADA... OUR HOME AND NATIVE LAND....

TRUE FREEDOM, AND ALL OUR POT IS GRAND......


Threads like this one just make me sooo much happier i live north of the border...this wouldnt even have made it to court... and he sure wouldnt have served any time in jail..... what a waste of taxpayer money, police and courts time... and then the total tragedy that followed... 

Another inncocent person falls to the drug war...


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 30, 2007)

That Is Some Sick doodoo Man!!!!!theyve Gone Too Far,its Time For A Revolution!!!!!!med Patients And Growers Are Getting Busted Everywhere Because There Is A Diffrence Between State Laws And Federal Laws.that Judge Needs To Be Judged!!!!!!if You Know What I Mean!!!!and If We All Knew The Truth The Bastard Probably Went Home And Got High After He Sentenced Him.......please Keep Us Posted So We Can See What Is Done About This Injustice!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 30, 2007)

It's seriously insane and wrong. I don't think we should get in trouble because of marijuana. Marijuana isn't a drug, it's a plant, made by EARTH. and it's not a plant we take and use chemical forms of and mix it with things to make it, it's strait from the plant.

Plus..we're (marijuana users) are peaceful, calm, even more calm than most regular citizens i'd say. To serve jail time for something that makes us chill, a little more hungry, and something that makes us get along, chat, and maybe get a bit more hungry at times is rediculous. 

And them turning him down the breathalizor thingy is cruel. How could anyone be that cold hearted. How could the JUDGE be that cold hearted to put him in there. I honestly think that judge should smoke some weed. Well then i'd be upset cause we have a cold hearted mean stoner lol. Seriously though i can't believe someone could do that. And this isn't the only case....i have heard several of law officials lately that's abused, refused health related issues in jail/prison, or just wrongly put someone in jail. I dunno what the world has come to o.o... i guess that's all i have to say lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------

